# People laugh at me



## meowme13 (Jul 5, 2012)

How do you cope with people laughing at you? Sometimes it's probobly in my head but I know for a fact of times people literally laugh at my face. It's the worst feeling in the world and it's probobly because I have unique features. Sometimes I will be walking past someone and I hear a laugh after I walk by. I've been called ugly before but I've had people ask for my number or tell me I'm pretty too. I usually do not cry and I get over it but sometimes I just want to burst out crying...but I feel stupid because I know it's such an insignificant problem compared to worldly problems. This is my first post and the laughing at and being called ugly has made me sort of develop SA....I try to avoid going where alot of people will be (mall,theme parks etc.) and try to go places where I won't be seen by to many people.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

It's tough to cope with.... I had very severe acne years ago and people laughed at me all the time for it. At first it hurt me really badly, but I learned to cope with it by just realizing that the people who treat you this way aren't worth a hill of beans. They are jerks and don't even give them the time of day. I know it's way easier said than done, but if you can start to ignore those idiots and work on overcoming your SA, then you can meet other people who will treat you the way you deserve to be treated


----------



## meowme13 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for your input


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

You're welcome!! Just remember that your feelings are important too and nobody has the right to mess with them. The best thing is that nobody can hurt your feelings unless you let what they say or do bother you!! :clap


----------

